# Tennessee hiking (waterfalls!)



## travelguy92 (Oct 23, 2017)

Tennessee always takes forever to turn colors, which I kind of like and kind of hate. Fall is my favorite time of year and its always frustrating to watch the rest of the world get color while I'm still sitting in 85 and humid with lots of green. That being said... our fall colors usually last until Thanksgiving and that I love! Anyways, yesterday I went and did a bit of hiking down by Chattanooga and there was finally some color change.

I need to replace my ND filters as they were somehow lost in a recent move. So all of the waterfall photos were taken at F/22 and low low low iso. Luckily it was a pretty dense forest and an overcast day so I got away with about 8 seconds of shutter. Anyways, on any of the photos I welcome feedback   !

1. 


Waterfall_Oct_1 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

2. 


Fall_Leaf1 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

3. 


Fall_Leaf2 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

4. 


TN_Forest_1 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

5. 


TN_Waterfall_3 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

6. 


TN_Waterfall_4 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr

7. 


TN_Waterfall_5 (1 of 1) by Houston Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2017)

#4 works for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice set! Even though we're only 75 miles south of Chattanooga, we have yet to see much color at all. Maybe soon?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 24, 2017)

#4 just jumped at me too. I like it _very_ much. I grew up about 3 hours from you on Lake Cumberland and enjoy seeing shots from you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice set.  I really like that last one.  Hard for me to comment on #4 as I can't see it all at once on my monitor (which, while not enormous is pretty big).


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 24, 2017)

Good stuff. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice shots i prefer #"s 5,6,7,1


----------



## Iglyde (Oct 24, 2017)

Love them all, especially 1,6,7. Surprised they look like that without a ND.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## baturn (Oct 24, 2017)

Great set! #6 for me.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice set.   #4 is the winner for me.


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you much! I find it very interesting that #4 is the popular vote. Mostly because while I was taking it, I felt that it was a fantastic shot and I was very excited. I even tried to replicate it but couldnt. However upon processing I began to doubt. Anyways, I just find it interesting. I myself love 4 and 7. Thank you again for all the kind words!


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 24, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice set! Even though we're only 75 miles south of Chattanooga, we have yet to see much color at all. Maybe soon?


Yes probably! I live in Nashville and we just started getting color this weekend. But its happening quickly, probably because in the last week weve dropped from an average of about 78 to 58 during the day.


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice set. #1 and 6 for me.


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice, I think no.1 is my favourite


----------

